# 60 hour work weeks



## ahhd4mn (Jan 10, 2021)

suw9alabs


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 10, 2021)

From Hal:
I've been there for almost a decade starting as a team member and working my way up to OM. I did very little brown nosing or kool-aid drinking. In fact spent most of my career respectfully but vocally disagreeing with management. And it got me where I am.

Like any job you get what you put into it. I'm not naive enough to say there's not problems. There definitely are but all in all I've worked far worse jobs for less money. Some days are great some days I wanted to shoot myself in the face. There's been years where we were on mandatory 60s for months and years where we had almost none.

Its definitely not for everyone but it's better if you go in for yourself and form your own opinion rather than just listening to the overwhelming optimists or negative nancy's.


----------



## Hal (Jan 10, 2021)

ahhd4mn said:


> I've heard 60 hour work weeks are "normal" at DC's. Is this true just for some periods or overall?
> I'm also considering getting a job at a DC some day and am wondering if it'd be a guaranteed/likely hire if I was transferring from a store, I am in fulfillment aka packing/picking.
> Also if anybody can link some threads or other sources to see what it's like working at a DC I would appreciate it.


Right now every DC is so far behind because of Covid. So I don't know if anything can be called normal. 2019 we only had a month of mandatory it was one extra shift. (So 46-52 hours depending on your schedule). 

2020 its been fairly consistent with 60s depending on department.

As mentioned above it varies by year and I have no idea what 2021 is going to be. 2020 has ruined all forecasts for just about anything and 2021 is already looking to be more of the same for the forseeable future.

So the the tl;dr version is try it out if you want just don't go in with any expectations. Its completely different from stores so you just gotta be prepared for that and take it as it comes.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 11, 2021)

60 hour weeks are normal in the Oct-Dec time frame. In my 20ish years it hasn’t been very often I’ve had mandatory 60 outside of that. Every building and every year is different to a point though, like Hal said, some buildings are still behind, mine has been letting people leave early for a couple weeks now (in most departments).


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jan 11, 2021)

ahhd4mn said:


> I've heard 60 hour work weeks are "normal" at DC's. Is this true just for some periods or overall?
> I'm also considering getting a job at a DC some day and am wondering if it'd be a guaranteed/likely hire if I was transferring from a store, I am in fulfillment aka packing/picking.
> Also if anybody can link some threads or other sources to see what it's like working at a DC I would appreciate it.




Is 60 hours normal?  It would depend on location and a bunch of other variables.  We've pretty much been on forced OT since March.  It started as voluntary in Feb (make it seem like you have a choice) then quickly went to forced 60. All of our seasonal new hires were forced 60hours a week after 30 days. They told us around xmas we were getting off forced 60 and let most of the seasonal hires go only for the gov to announce another stimulus\increased unemployment benefits and also the local state gov saying they will also add to the increase in unemployment benefits and we are now back at forced 60.  We went from being caught up to supposedly being 3 days behind practically overnight.


I would ask around the Target you work at.  I bet someone at some point probably worked at your local DC or maybe has/had family or friend work there.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Jan 20, 2021)

We have been on 60 hour weeks for 8 months straight.

Nobody wants to work.  Everyone calls off an obscene amount of times per month.
Everyone they hire lasts 2 days or less.
As soon as they are put to work they walk out.

Teammates are doing everything they can to get fired but they won't fire them.
We had one who gave the finger to an om said go funk yourself and had 1200 hours accountable.
Still around

Coronavirus is rampant.  We have crackheads cleaning.  Walk into the breaktoom while we are on break.  No masks and coughing everywhere.

And dont forget about all the pedophiles they started hiring.  Not normal pedophiles,  but pedophiles who brag about how they got a 12 year old.

They are making people who are some of the biggest idiots I've ever met trainers.  So new hires don't even stand a chance.

Honestly its a terrible place.  You won't last a week and probly catch covid.
As we just had a trainer who never wears a mask test positive who just trained a fresh group.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Jan 21, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> We have been on 60 hour weeks for 8 months straight.
> 
> Nobody wants to work.  Everyone calls off an obscene amount of times per month.
> Everyone they hire lasts 2 days or less.
> ...


I have to ask... what exactly is a normal pedofile?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 21, 2021)

Ok, so definitely don’t transfer to whatever DC johny works at! Holy $#!+ dude!


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Jan 21, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> I have to ask... what exactly is a normal pedofile?



Normal pedophiles try to hide the fact they are pedophiles.

My dc's pedophiles are proud of it.
They will tell you all about bedding 12 year olds.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Jan 22, 2021)




----------

